
Mark Zuckerberg: The wealth is ‘unreasonable’ but ‘may be optimal’ for society - respinal
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/08/mark-zuckerberg-on-billionaires-wealth.html
======
isoskeles
> _Multi-billionaire Mark Zuckerberg says that while it can be “unreasonable”
> how much wealth individuals can amass, it also “may be optimal” for society
> at large if the alternative is governments controlling all of the wealth._

Hah, what an opener. There are multiple other alternatives, it's not either a
select few have all the money or the government has all the money. Yet you
will see people gladly accept the frame of the argument set forth by both
Zuckerberg and CNBC.

~~~
remarkEon
It's a terrible frame, for sure.

Having said that ... there _is_ something to be said about how hyper-wealthy
oligarchies emerge in basically any type of government you can imagine. The
question becomes one of how to properly order them for the good of society so
that they don't end up blowing up the entire structure - and everyone else
with it - that made them in the first place.

------
devoply
Zuck's views need some scientific validation. Has Bill Gates investment paid
off better than similar amounts of money spent by the government... or
philanthropy in general?

